# best perservative finish for outdoor carvings?



## oldboy (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been making a bunch of carvings from green red alder. They are starting to get some mold and mildew. Red alder apparently rots pretty quickly, and most of sculptures will live outside. I used a can of danish oil on one, then I bought a gallon of decking oil/sealant. I'm going to use that on the rest. I'm wondering if I should also use some poly after the oil has dried. 

Is decking oil going to be enough? Or should I apply poly too? Anything better? 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## oldboy (May 1, 2014)

I did some google searches, and found some good info, much of it from Butch. Sounds like marine spar urethane is the way to go. There is currently a rare dry and warm weather spell here west of the cascades, and I'm trying to take advantage since a wood stove is the only heat source otherwise available and it's usually not fired up. I coated my carvings with decking oil and left em in the sun, but I think I'll throw on some urethane too. Especially since some of the carvings are planters. 

For the future, is a penetrating oil (like decking oil) before urethane overkill?


----------



## oldboy (Jun 11, 2014)

So it's pretty clear that oil based spar u-thane is the way to go, i've just made a bunch of benches and **** out of cedar, that's got a pretty good natural resistance, can I get away with a cheaper alternative or should i just fork out the cash for the spar if i want to see em weather the clock?


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 17, 2014)

I used Spar Urethane on my Poplar bench last year and it's starting to peel and flake off in spots. I'm watching to see what others say on this one, Joe.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't use shinny finishes unless you want to redo it every year
I use Behr deck stain since I can get any color home depot has on the wall for paint


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 30, 2014)

I have used Cetol dek on a few projects, it doesnt last forever but in direct sunlight what does. 
Just split a 24 inch cedar in half for campfire benches and it looks awesome, have it on my fir deck and had it on my cedar hotub skirt.
Good luck
BBB
http://www.perfectwoodstains.ca/view-product/cetol-dek-finish


----------

